# BRUSH GUARD FINISH



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get some of the wrinkle finish to re-finish my brush guard. It is brand new and came in with the finish flaking off,so I will probably bead blast, prime, and paint it. I did find some bed liner in spray cans at Tractor Supply so that may be my next option. Any suggestions?


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Ive done one with textured trunk paint then sprayed over that with single stage black turned out real well with a rough and shiny finish

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Ryan. Do you know any Parnells up your way?


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I know a few from jackson and tibbie


----------



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

I work with Andy Parnell. His dad Shirl and brother Byron live up that way.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't think I know them are they the ones u said may have an axle for our trooper build?


----------



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah, They are really into Jeeps and should have anything you need.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Could you pm me a #


----------

